# degu babies need new home. help



## chrissy199 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi I rescued a female degu who was pregnant need new homes for babies. 2 male ,2 female 11 weeks old. They have been handled and are tame cant keep them as have 8 already. will make someone a excellent pet.


----------

